# Guides and Outfitters Map



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Work is progressing on the guides and outfitters map. Although, it is getting to be a big project. There are also some interesting revelations.

Can you believe that our favorite Devils Lake outfitter advertises that they have exclusive hunting rights on 15,000 acres. That's rougly 25 square miles out of bounds from the local hunter and the freelancer. And, that is just one outfitter. Disgusting.

I will be sending the database that Open Field and I have assembled to some of you for review and comment after some more research on our part. Until then, I will be busy.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Looking forward too seeing it


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Not surprising in the least. ND gets to be a small place when 1/2 of it is off limits. Paying to hunt is WEAK.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Cant wait to see it. Keep up the great work.

15,000 acres???? :******:


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Perry:

I hunt in the mid-central portion of the State and the largest landowner in the County sold out last year, but I doubt it was advertised with the local market hunter. I will find out the exact acreage and get it to you. I also will send you an e-mail with another idea.


----------



## wiscan22 (Apr 4, 2004)

KUDOS a thousand times over for all involved in constructing this map. Your efforts are not only valuable the information gathered is also priceless. My hat's off to you guys! Keep up the good work. :thumb:


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

This sounds interesting. Heavy ammo Gotta watch how we use it. Perry I will be in touch. I will draw you some great maps.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Great work guys! Have a list from a GF advisor that needs to be updated, but is very interesting. Headed your way in a day or so. Also several from Barnes. Are you including fee hunting also?


----------



## MResner (Mar 14, 2002)

If you are including fee hunting, you may as well just color in Hettinger County.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Hey Dick...if you get a list of land descriptions for McHenry County I will help make the McHenry County map. If you want help just say so, I'll post my e-mail address for ya to send me the info.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

*SWEET*. I am very interested to see where the NR zones fall into this map, and could that be added into the map?? If not, that's fine too. Thanks fellas'!! Great job!!!!! :thumb: :bowdown:


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Rep Hanson from Jamestown has been working on this for 4 years.It will be very important this winter when we ALL meet in Bis. Game and Fish has also Been working on this and may be of help.Great work.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Jeez, state representatives and GF staff are getting paid to work on this. And, we are doing it for free? Hmmm. Oh well. It is fun.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Perry, how long are you boys going to work on this project? Will email a contact to as his info is too much to retype. Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

http://www.state.nd.us/gnf/licenses/doc ... fitter.pdf

This is the address for the G/O rules and regulations.

How is this project going? Were you able to get a listing of G/O's and their list of property they each guide on?

Is there a list of all registered guides available?

Good idea, I have been *****ing about guides for along time so I better volunteer to help you guys.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

If you guys are interested I can digitize your map using GIS and we can do all sorts of fun analysis on it. Let me know.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

What's shakin'?? Not a reply in a month on this project so I just figured I'd ask how it is going or what happened???? :huh:


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

GP I gave all of my Research to Gandergrinder he is working up a GIS map, before and after version, we may have to wait for the exact acreage, the NDGF said it was not available yet as they were not done licensing G/O's yet. I have been really busy for the last few days and have no more info than that.

Have a good one


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I am working on two maps of outfitters and the registered guides that work for outfitters. I am sending Dick Monson a preliminary draft in tomorrow's mail of the towns with two or more registered guides from the 2002-2003 hunting season data. Here is the way it shakes out.

Regent - 19 (home of the Cannonball Co.)
Bismarck - 15
New England - 13
Streeter - 12 (Sheldon and others)
Dickinson - 11
Watford City - 8
Medina - 8
Pollock, SD - 7 (they guide just across the border in ND)
Stanley - 6
Reeder - 6
Fargo - 6
Coleharbor - 6
Valley City, Oakes, Mott, Carrington - 5
Willow Cty, Scranton, Jamestown, Goodrich Devils Lake, and Brocket - 4
Glen Ullin, Grand Forks, Maddock, Marmath, Medora, Richardton, Sheyenne, Williston - 3 each
Twenty four cities with 2 each

Okay. Anything look fishy there? I am only reporting what was given to us by G and F. It looks like some guides are not registered in some places. Four in Devils Lake????? No way.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Thanks guys, no big rush or anything like that, I just thought the project got tossed out or something that's all. Good deal. :thumb:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Goldy,

The river is up here in the cities. We are sending the water your way. Get ready.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Boathouse maintenance, here we go again. Thanks Perry, Just when a guy thought it was safe to put the waders away. I should know better, the snow shovel doesn't get stored anymore either. :beer:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Oh and Perry, be sure to send down some more of that nice clean stuff. You know the kind, when you're kick'in back on a sand bar and a terd floats by?? :roll: yeah. :soapbox:

:toofunny:


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Does that really happen? I can see where it would but have never experienced it.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

:rollin: Lets just say I try to stay on the UP-river side of the islands when kids are playing in the water. My chocolate lab has been the guilty one on occassion. What's a lab owner to do?? :roll:

"That ain't no Baby Ruth."


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

How's the project going??


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Can someone fill me in on what this map would be for. Just so u know i dont pay to hunt just $25 a night for the house i stay in. I will never understand why someone would pay to hunt when all u have to do is driveing and talking.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

We have a couple draft versions of the map done. However, I don't really like the quality of the graphics on the maps.  So, we are trying to improve that before the maps are released. I need some help from my wife on the graphics and she has been "too busy" lately.

The maps simply show the towns where G/O operations are headquartered. There is no inclusion of acres at this point.


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

Thanks Perry. I stayed in Starkweather last year ( and will be this year) and i think the bar owner is a G/O. He asked us if we needed a guid but we said no just a beer and he didnt talk to us anymore. He also owned a house in town that he rented out.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

I am familiar with Starkweather. There are NO registered guides operating out of Starkweather that we have found in our data. That doesn't mean they aren't there. There is quite a lot of land posted between Starkweather and Cando. That land is controlled by the guide out of Cando. There may also be some Devils Lake guides operating in the Starkweather area too. It's not that far away.


----------

